# Media Player



## sirdeth (May 18, 2005)

Now I have this problem when I try to play video. Never had the problem before. This is the error message I get. 'Windows Media Player cannot access the file. The file might be in use, you might not have access to the computer where the file is stored, or your proxy settings might not be correct.' Clicked on info. but didn't resolve anything. These are the same videos that were in the folder that was first 'Access Denied' from my first thread.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved this to Multimedia for more response 

Also, in case others are curious, this is your other thread:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?t=363305

Have you tried the same thing that worked in the above link? If so, and its not worked, what happens if you move them out of that folder into another one. Do they play from there?

Also, which type of file type is it, as in asf, mpg etc? And the version of Media Player you're using, but I have a feeling it'll be WMP9 or above.

When the message comes up, is there an error number with it, for example

Error=80040216

Regards

eddie


----------



## sirdeth (May 18, 2005)

Cannot move the files to another folder. Access denied. Tried the same thing as the previous post but doesn't work. They are avi. files and media player 10. This is the message.

C00D11D2: Cannot access the file
Windows Media Player cannot access the file. You might encounter this error message for one of the following reasons: 

This file is currently in use. Close the file, and then try again. 
You do not have permission to access the server or other location where the file is stored. Verify that you have the appropriate access rights, and then try again. 
You do not have permission to access the proxy server. Verify that you have the appropriate access rights, and then try again. 
If you are trying to rip (copy) a track from a CD to your hard disk, you might not have permission to rip to the specified hard disk location. Verify that you have the appropriate access rights, and then try again. If the problem persists, try ripping to another folder


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Are these files that you have got from the internet or ones that you've made yourself?

Try this:



> To change the folder where tracks are copied to
> On the Tools menu, click Options.
> Click the Copy Music tab.
> Click the Change button.
> ...


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/player/playererrors.aspx#c00d11d2_0x00000000

eddie


----------



## sirdeth (May 18, 2005)

Files from my cybershot and some from internet. Tried the link before but didn't do anything. Will not allow me to move it to another folder.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

See if this will work.

Go to Start | Run and type

CMD

And press enter.

Now, type the following, where *folder1* is where they're currently stored, and *folder2* is where you want them:

Make sure its at the C prompt. If its set to My Documents and settings, type:

CD\

and press enter.

Then, it all depends where the *folder1[* is actually store, but I'll pretend its in My Documents, so do this, but change where it is if its different, type this:

CD\MY DOCUMENTS\FOLDER1

Then press enter

Make sure the files are in there by typing

DIR

and press enter.

Now, lets move them to another folder, so type the following. Again, *Folder2* I'll pretend is in c:\.

MOVE MOVIE.MPG C:\FOLDER2

and press enter

The prompt shouldn't say anything exciting, so go back to Windows Explorer and see if the file has moved, and you can access it. If you can, do the rest for the others

eddie


----------

